# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Управление микрофинансовой организацией и кредитным потребительским кооперативом КОРП

## svetka48rus

Помогите пожалуйста:blush:, установила конфигурацию МФО и КПК, но при попытки работать выдает ошибку:eek:: Программа работает в режиме ограниченной функциональности! Сервер СЛК не запущен на локальном компьютере! :confused: Как исправить эту ошибку? Есть какое-либо ключи?

----------


## svetka48rus

Сама задала вопрос, сама отвечу... Эту конфу нужно ОТУЧИТЬ, а ее пока никто не ОТУЧАЛ, так что ждать нет смысла у моря погоды....надо искать или хорошего програма, или учиться самой ОТУЧИВАТЬ. Хотя кот перестал гадить мимо... :D

----------


## Rgrand

есть эмуляторы. Пиште в телеграм @btc_cashin

----------


## panihinnv

Доброго времени суток, может кто дать обновление или конфигурацию версии 3.0.88.22, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## slapp75

Здравствуйте, можно поделится эмулятором? Версия проф. Спасибо

----------


## panihinnv

Есть виртуалка на ProxMox c 10 лицензиями, кому нужно, пишите в личку

----------

